# Rim help



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

I am hoping to get this car next month, and I have already been looking at various rim options(as that will most likely be one of the first mods other than a sound system...anyway I noticed the 5x105 bolt pattern on many sites limit the rim selection( I am wondering what other sites,not wheelsnext, or tire rack might have more of a selection or would it be best to contact the makers directly about a custom setup?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

tirerack is really the only website I would buy wheels from, unless it's straight from a brand new manufacturer


----------



## J2Fresh26 (Apr 14, 2011)

I contacted tenzo R, and the only rims I like are the sparco's on that site


----------

